# best canned food ??



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

my breeder told me to give shane knox gelatin and marrow bones. knox gelatin mix with canned food. i feed him 3 times a day dry food. should i give him 2 serving of dry and last canned food. which would be best canned food for like 2 or 3 weeks. he is on Salmon(dry food)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is he not eating his dry food?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

he is eating dry good, but when i put knox gelatin on it, usually sticks with the bowl which makes it hard to eat. mixing with wet food will make it easier i think


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The point of wet food it to make dry food more appealing to eat. If he's eating his dry, i don't see any reason why you need to mix in any wet. You're just going to create a picky eater - trust me from personal experience.

As for the gelatin - is there a reason why you're feeding that? Is it something medical or took help his ears stand? If no, cut out the gelatin, you're wasting your money.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

If you want canned... go with merrick... it's awesome.. have seen people doing demos and eat it... human grade... smells good


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

My dog wont touch dry food alone, never has. But because the dry food is high quality and provides all that the dog needs I supplement it with 4 tablespoons of a cheap rubbish wet food, Which I expect is 99% artificial flavoring. I mash it to a pulp and mix it in with the dry food. She then eats the lot.


----------



## Equus5O (Apr 27, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> The point of wet food it to make dry food more appealing to eat. *If he's eating his dry, i don't see any reason why you need to mix in any wet.* You're just going to create a picky eater - trust me from personal experience.
> .


I keep explaining that to my husband. He just doesn't get it! He also believes that if he puts the "people food" in the dog bowl, rather than feeding it by hand, that it's okay! :headbang:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans are good eaters, they'll eat anything that doesn't crawl out of their bowls too fast. I like to add some canned to their food just because they enjoy it. I normally use EVO 95% beef, but they'll eat any brand, any flavor regardless of quality.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

My wife started mixing Merrick canned food with the dry food and now Molly will not eat kibble without it. We go threw one can a day at 3.25$ plus the Wellness large breed puppy food(kibbles). It gets pretty expensive if you start this.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I would just mix some water to the dry food it works with finicky eaters every time or add a little yogurt daily. There may be a decent canned food but why spend the extra money I would upgrade my kibble before spending $ on canned crap.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Adding water with mine didn't work. It was the first thing I tried. Like I said, I buy a really decent kibble the only way to get her to eat it is with a crap cheap tin of wet food that stinks to high heaven but for some unknown reason she loves it. I wouldn't even dream of giving it to her by itself but as a way of getting her to eat the good stuff it works wonders.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

You gave in to fast and she won.. lol If you waited her out she would of eaten what you gave her it may have taken 3 days but you would have won. It's no big deal adding a little can if you have to but it's kinda like everything else with a puppy they will get away with what ever they can.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

You may be right, but I found her relying in fact almost surviving upon the treats I was using during training. She was losing way too much weight for my liking and before it turned into medical problems I decided supplementing it was a logical solution.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

mollymay... we are about to start trying Canidae canned.. but Merrick here is about $2 a can.. and since we supp with salmon oil and vitamins anyhow, one can lasts me two days with two dogs ... they each get about a quarter can with dinner, none at breakfast, but if we are doing RAW they don't get canned much only with breakfast on Sundays  and.. they learned that if they don't eat their dry in the AM, they don't get the canned at night.. they eat anything though


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd was a picky eater for months, he would go days without eating so I started experimenting with different dry foods. The best one that worked for us was Merrick, it came in a bunch of different flavours and was never rejected. It was getting pretty expensive though, $2.25/day + dry food. I decided to switch around dry foods, and it worked (for the most part), he hated Orijen and like 5 other foods, finally got him on Fromm and he eats it without canned.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

HMV said:


> My dog wont touch dry food alone, never has. But because the dry food is high quality and provides all that the dog needs I supplement it with 4 tablespoons of a cheap rubbish wet food, Which I expect is 99% artificial flavoring. I mash it to a pulp and mix it in with the dry food. She then eats the lot.


One of my dogs used to ignore her dry food so I put a sardine, raw egg, and/or drop of yogurt on it and she loved that. Eggs and yogurt we have anyway so I didn't have to buy canned food, cheap or otherwise. I used the sardine for a while to make her coat shinier.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I find myself now having to add canned to the dry food. Ruby was getting so thin that something had to be done. She loves anything but the premium dry foods and I've tried just about all the premium kibbles. She likes the junk kibble like Beneful but I won't feed that. Now mix in some canned food and she parks her ass by the food dish and begs for more and seems happier and calmer. The dog will just about starve herself v.s. eating dry (or wet) kibble alone.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs kibble is always mixed with something.
my dog will always eat his kibble mixed with water
and no goodies added.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog will eat his kibble whether
i mix in canned food, chicken, ground beef,
table scraps, yogurt, fresh fish, veggies, fruit, etc.

eating kibble 3 or 4 times a day without
anything mixed in seems dull
and boring. i don't mind mixing things
in my dogs kibble. 



Lucy Dog said:


> The point of wet food it to make dry food more appealing to eat. If he's eating his dry, i don't see any reason why you need to mix in any wet. You're just going to create a picky eater - trust me from personal experience.
> 
> As for the gelatin - is there a reason why you're feeding that? Is it something medical or took help his ears stand? If no, cut out the gelatin, you're wasting your money.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

if you have to go with a canned food ... go with Merrick. Ava loves it!


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea, Merrick is good
we prefer natural balance
my dog loves that food
just enough to get her to eat kibble (yuck!)


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I gave up on mixing canned food into the kibble...it was too expensive, plus not so good for thier teeth. Also, if I ran out of canned food <gasp!!>, none of the dogs would eat the dry by itself. It took about a month of gradually reducing the amount and frequency of canned addition, but now all three dogs eat dry alone. For a special treat I'll sometimes get a small can, divide it up and hand feed a few bites to each dog, but it's not the rule. No canned also translates into better stools, and less of them! Gotta be something good about THAT, right??


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Miss Molly May said:


> My wife started mixing Merrick canned food with the dry food and now Molly will not eat kibble without it. We go threw one can a day at 3.25$ plus the Wellness large breed puppy food(kibbles). It gets pretty expensive if you start this.


Complete Pet Mart has Merrick canned food on sale for $1.50 the first week of every month. Karloff loves it, especially Wingaling, Smothered Comfort, and Turducken (which is listed as Turd on the receipt). I mix "human" food in his kibble when I don't mix in Merrick.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I only add Canned food to Arwens food a few times a week as in the Summertime heat, she tends not to eat. She is an indoor dog but every summer Ive had her, shes lost weight. So I give her the canned food a few times a week. to get her motivation up. She doesnt have a problem transitioning to the all dry food. 

I agree, Merrick canned is the best smelling and looking. Arwen gets TOTW Pacific Salmon canned, Merrick, Chicken soup, eagle pack or whatever sounds good at the time. Depends on where i go.


----------

